# A moving, patriotic video. Must see



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope it opens for you.
I think of our parents or grandparents and the ultimate sacrifice so many gave for our freedom.
Can you believe it? Can you believe the Japanese and German empires almost took over the world?

There are times I cannot believe how precarious our freedoms in our country are today.
There are times I cannot believe how many people want and vote for us to give up the freedoms those men fought so valiantly for.

I hosted a graduation party for my son yesterday. My wife and I put our best flag out and we got many compliments. I felt so lucky to have a nice life and beautiful family and kids that make me proud.

One of our guests' father was a WWII US Navy Avenger pilot. He passed away about 10 years ago. He made me think of the video.

Despite the setbacks we've suffered from the previous administration, I believe we are on a course of renewed patriotism and prosperity. We have a president who is patriotic and loves our country once again. Godspeed to him.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I am one of those who never served in the military. My dad passed when I was 16 and draft was put into place about same year. My draft number was so high and with Dad's passing I missed the end of Vietnam. No doubt there are many who know the full horrors or war and many here who had loved ones who gave their lives for years of protection for our countries of freedom and their loved ones. Here in the US we just celebrated Memorial Day and I really noticed how few realized it was set aside for those who gave their lives for us. Not for anyone else. Yet I did notice some were doing a good job to help educate us on this which I thought was very good. Even the solider who retires has given so much and I doubt even their sacrifice is fully appreciated. Those who come back with missing limbs or who do not come back, not sure we have the ability to appreciate one of sacrifice fully.

They left us to fight a different battle but still a serious one with the vote and being active in our government and country.

My baby sister spent two weeks in Bulgaria recently and learning how poor they really are is hard to imagine. I realize some here are in tough battle financially with their farm, health but we are such a blessed people.

I am not talking about just the USA here, we all are blessed beyond measure.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Full version with no music


----------

